# Do armadillos like chili powder?



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Nearly every night, an armadillo (possibly more than one) visits my garden. I've stayed up past 2 a.m. the past three nights to catch a glimpse of him, which is very hard for me since I normally konk out at 9 p.m. However, I have not seen the beast. So, this evening I sprinkled chili powder all through the beds. Will this keep armadillos away? If not, how do I catch (dispatch) him? I've also considered stringing some sort of noisemakers to alert me to his presence.

Any ideas from those who know about this troublesome pest?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If he's like an opossum, leave a big pan of beer out for him, after he's good and drunk, just drop a milk crate over him and dispatch or relocate at your leisure.

I'm serious.opossums are natural born alcoholics!


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya get him liquored up and drop him off at the local army recruiter. Should keep that possum out of your garden for about 4 years. Hopefully he will come back more mature and respectful.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Magus said:


> If he's like an opossum, leave a big pan of beer out for him, after he's good and drunk, just drop a milk crate over him and dispatch or relocate at your leisure.
> 
> I'm serious.opossums are natural born alcoholics!


Thank you! I knew there had to be some sort of old-time remedy.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Magus said:


> If he's like an opossum, leave a big pan of beer out for him, after he's good and drunk, just drop a milk crate over him and dispatch or relocate at your leisure.
> 
> I'm serious.opossums are natural born alcoholics!


Now I'd stay up until 4am for a week of sundays just to catch a glimpse of a skunk drunk armadillo.

My critter remedy is a set of motion sensing lights with a boom box plugged into one of the light sockets, cheap and very effective. As easy as armadillos are to scare, should work well keeping them away.

Cayenne may work better than plain chili powder.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Skunk Drunk 'dillo. Sounds like a country song. Or how about Armadillo by Morning?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Waterboy said:


> Skunk Drunk 'dillo. Sounds like a country song. Or how about Armadillo by Morning?


:gaah::gaah: Don't give HarleyRider any ideas!!! :lolsmash::lolsmash:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I had this possum who used to come in the cat door to raid my scrap bucket.one night I heard a commotion in there while I was sipping a double deuce and I saw the little bugger wrestling an empty can trying to get a sip I missed, so me being a generous drunk, I poured him a tuna can full of high gravity and continued my evening festivities. sure enough, in a minute he was back and lapping up the homie fuel like a champ! and he drank, and drank, and drank....then he rolled over on his back and was licking the inside of the can.I walked in there to view the spectacle and the cheeky bugger threw the can to one side and reared up on his back legs and made a kind of "Frankenstein Monster" noise and then flopped on his back and rolled off the bucket. I laughed so hard I barfed!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I know what I am doing the next time I catch a possum under my house, we are going to have a party and he will be the entertainment. 

Heck, we may even invite him to the BBQ afterward, I know I posted a recipe for possum n sweet taters somewhere.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:woohoo: Dinner and a show at Davarm's! I'll bring the tater salad!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

heh,keep him for a pet.they do tricks for hot dogs.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had a young one when I was about 6, if you get them too young they are really hard to hand raise and usually die but sometimes you get lucky like I did.

He wasn't bad as a pet but if you want a real critter with personality, try a baby skunk. We had a litter of 8 one summer when our german shepard killed the momma. I kinda took a liken to them ever since.

You really have to keep the small kids away though, I KNEW their was gonna be trouble one afternoon when I heard my 5 year old sister saying "Here Kitty Kitty Kitty"!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Get an adult.they freak if you try to pick them up, but otherwise you can pet them and they beg like dogs for treats once they figure out only you have them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

You guys crack me up. lol Thanks for the smile. 

As for the armadillos with the OP ... I have no clue. That is one critter I have not had to deal with. (Knock on wood. )

LOL

Sorry, could not help myself.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus I gotta come party at your house!! Drunk critters and homemade crossbows?? You definitely sound like the kid my mom told me to stay away from! My best critter story is a raccoon coming in thru the dog door to steal food. The last night he came in I was gonna shoot him with my .22 but he heard the rifle click and cleared out. The neighbor trapped him a few days later and my Davey Crockett dreams died with him. No hat...... so sad.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:
> 
> You guys crack me up. lol Thanks for the smile.
> 
> ...


Do you know why there are so many dead armadillos on the roads down here? They have very poor eyesight so you can get very close before they see you and when they do, they jump straight up as much as 3 feet depending on the critter.

When they are on the highway, you usually get just as close with the car before they jump, sometimes you get an armadillo in the grill but when car verses dillo, the car almost always wins.


----------

